# F1 drops the Austrian Grand Prix



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Why? The ban on tobacco advertising in Austria. F1 (Bernie) has made the decision to drop the Austrian Grand Prix after this year. Another of the remaining great race tracks off the schedule. 

F1 continues the move to oversized go-cart tracks.

http://www.f1racing.net/news.php?ID=53640


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

It was the only track where Shumi never won on his own.:lmao: 

I won't miss it as much as Spa but I have to admit that I liked it because you could actually see some overtaking at the end of those 2 long straights.
...and watching Montoya and Villeneuve sliding on dirt was priceless.


----------

